# 

## bettka

Mam taki mały problem, że przy zastosowaniu wyższej bramy garażowej (którą chciałabym mieć) zostaje mi tylko 10 cm na wylewkę i styropian w garażu - garaż w bryle budynku, dajemy tam 1 grzejnik na wszelki wypadek. W projekcie mam 5 cm styro i 8 wylewki. Jak waszym zdaniem można zmienić te 2 wartości, aby zmieścić się w sumie w 10 cm?

----------


## adam_mk

Prosto.
Nie pchaj tam styropianu...

Poczytaj o tym problemie.
Brak styropianu uruchamia swoiste GWC w tym garażu.
Ściana od strony mieszkania to grzejnik ścienny - wtedy ten kaloryfer potrzebny już nie jest.
Nigdy nie będzie tam poniżej zera.
Autka nie lubią temperatur salonowych...
Sól im wtedy dokucza.

Adam M.

----------


## homecactus

Dodam jeszcze że:
- Zimą, kiedy na zewnątrz temp. są ujemne, temperatura ziemi pod garażem wynosi 8*C
- Latem, kiedy na zewnątrz temp. dochodzą do 30*, temperatura ziemi pod garażem ciągle wynosi 8*C

Wnioski wyciągnij już sama.

Pzdr

----------


## edde

> ...
> 
> Wnioski wyciągnij już *sam*.
> 
> Pzdr


sama  :wink:

----------


## izolacje_techniczne

2 x folia + 5 cm XPS (BASF) i wylewka C35 zbrojna + izolacja wodochronna gres techniczny i elastyczna fuga.

----------


## adam_mk

A możesz powiedzieć czemu akurat tak?
Żeby to spieprzyć?

Adam M.

----------


## bettka

Qrcze, rozmawiałam z 3 wylewkarzami, wszyscy z polecenia a nie z łapanki, każdy z nich powiedział mniej więcej to samo: min. 5 cm styro i 8 wylewki... Dodam, że mam wysoki poziom wód gruntowych. Nad garażem mam pokój, ale tam akurat daję 20 cm styro pod wylewkę

----------


## k62

> Prosto.
> Nie pchaj tam styropianu...


Posłuchaj Adama.
Jak chcesz mieć w garażu zimno zimą i ciepło latem,
to pakuj styropian w podłogę.   :smile:

----------


## izyk82

> Nigdy nie będzie tam poniżej zera.


A czym to argumentujesz? To wszystko nadal zależy od temperatury zewnętrznej jak i okresu, przez który utrzymuje się niska temperatura. Bilans cieplny: ogrzewanie od ściany domu, stropu, podłogi oraz straty na ścianach zewnętrznych, oknach, bramie, drzwiach, wentylacji mogą się kompensować przy ujemnej temperaturze pomieszczenia.

Jako przykład poprzednia zima u mnie. Fundament 15cm styro, ściany 20cm, brama garażowa segmentowa ocieplana, drzwi zewnętrzne ocieplane, 3x okna Ug=0.5, brak styropianu w podłodze, nieocieplona ściana/sufit od strony wewnętrznej, w stropie 2cm styro. Po ok. półtora tygodnia mrozów po -10C w dzień, -20C w nocy temperatura w garażu spadła do -3C (mierzone na wysokości metra). Zamarz mi również kran (na wysokości pół metra). Dodam, że ziemia wokół domu była pokryta może 1-2cm śniegu więc izolacja gruntu była znikoma. Ponoć ziemia przemarzała nawet do 1,7 metra (informacje od zakładu wodociągów, na takiej głębokości zamarzała woda).
Zamierzam jeszcze wewnętrzną ścianę i sufit odizolować a wtedy może być jeszcze niższa temperatura. 

A w temacie: 
Jeśli masz pierwszą wylewkę to do czego jest potrzebna jest druga? Ja będę kładł płytki bez drugiej wylewki. Pierwszą wylewkę mam >10cm z betonu B20. Stopień przy drzwiach do części mieszkalnej mi nie przeszkadza. Mam w razie czego kratkę w podłodze oraz na wjeździe do garażu. Zalanie więc mi nie grozi.
Jeśli zamierzasz kiedykolwiek korzystać z grzejnika to izolacja w podłodze wskazana. Bez niej grzanie będzie kosztowne.
Jeśli bez izolacji to grzejnika w ogóle nie ma sensu montować.
Polecam bez izolacji oraz odizolować garaż od reszty budynku bo jaki jest sens jakiegokolwiek ogrzewania garażu (chyba, że tam pracujesz na co dzień)? Nawet jeśli zdarzy się mróz w garażu to będzie on mniej szkodliwy dla samochodu niż dodatnia temperatura. Im wyższa temperatura tym sól szybciej reaguje z karoserią. 
Wskazane tylko by przez garaż nie prowadzić ewentualnych przelotowych rur z wodą a jeśli już jest to konieczne to dobrze zaizolować. Kranik też należy zaizolować lub ewentualnie przy mrozach odciąć zaworem w części mieszkalnej.

----------


## adam_mk

bettka
RÓB JAK CI ROZUM PODPOWIADA!!!
(najwyżej - w następnym domu zrobisz ODWROTNIE! Bo ten - to dla WROGA budujesz!)
I tak dziwnie ten dom budujesz...
"Nad garażem mam pokój, ale tam akurat daję 20 cm styro pod wylewkę "

izyk82

"A czym to argumentujesz?"
Zrób uczciwy bilans ciepła!
Ściana - nie gorsza jak 0,3W/m3 x stK.
ZEWNĘTRZNA!
Podłoga - zawsze około +3stC lub lepiej!
Ściany od strony domu - około +10stC
Tam zawsze JEST ponad zerem (jak kto czego nie spapra)

Adam M.

----------


## izyk82

Policzyłem:

Powierzchnia / U / Tzew
----------------------------
21 / 1.9 / 10C -> ściana od strony mieszkalnej pustak bez styro
24 / 1 / 10C -> strop 2cm styro
25 / 170 / 3C -> wylewka 10cm beton
32 / 0.2 / -15C -> ściany zewnętrzne styro 20cm
3 / 1 / -15C -> okna
5 / 1.5 / -15C -> brama
2 / 1.7 / -15C -> drzwi zewnętrzne

Wyszło 3C ale. Nie uwzględniłem strat przez komin wentylacyjny oraz mostki termiczne jak chociażby progi i wszelakie łączenia bramy (czy dla segmentowej U=1,5 jest realne dla całej bramy?). I najważniejsze. Temperatura gruntu po wylewką wcale nie musi być dodatnia. Przyjmuje się średnio, że wynosi ok. 4C ale czy ktoś to faktycznie mierzył? Ostatniej zimy mrozy naprawdę były solidne a na gruncie nie było prawie w ogóle "kołdry".

Skąd więc te -3C u mnie w garażu? Nie znalazłem żadnych spapranych miejsc (gdzie by wiało i gwizdało).

Z kolei przy wariancie z ocieploną ścianą od domu i stropem wyszło niewiele mniej bo 2,95. Czy duże znaczenie ma kierunek przepływu ciepła?

Wychodzi w ogóle, że istotne znaczenie ma tylko podłoga i praktycznie temperatura w garażu jest taka sama jak gruntu pod nią. Pytanie więc jaka faktycznie była temperatura gruntu, jaki wpływ ma konwekcja oraz jaki wpływ ma wentylacja.

----------


## adam_mk

"... ale czy ktoś to faktycznie mierzył? "
TAK!
JA!!!
CIĄGLE OD DŁUŻSZEGO CZASU! (rejestracja pomiarów)
Mnie się wydaje, że powinieneś zrobić UCZCIWY obrzęd gromniczny w tych częściach swej włości!
Musisz mieć tam unoszenie (konwekcję) którego nie uwzględniasz...
Poszukaj tej konwekcji!

Adam M.

----------


## dastro

A ja mam taki problem z ociepleniem garażu: 
Moi fachowi wylewkarze kazali mi kupić 8 cm Styroduru ze względu na duże różnice poziomów wylewki, która została wylana z nadmiaru betonu przy zalewaniu stropu. Faktycznie, jest skos z lewej do prawej strony stojąc na wprost garażu i różnica sięga 10 cm. 
Ale jak poczytałem te posty to przekonują mnie argumenty Adama M., skutecznie też odstrasza cena Styroduru. Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## sama w domu

Poczytałam sobie o tym braku styropianu pod wylewka w garażu i faktycznie może miec to sens. Tylko czy przy wjeździe ta podłoga nie będzie przemarzać? Bo przecież będzie ise praktycznie stykała się ze ściana fundamentową a ta przy powierzchni ziemi będzie miała minusowa temperature. Czy nie powinno się ułożyć przy wjeździe i przy krawędziach ścian zewnętrznych w wylewce kilka centymetrów styropianu? Np. taki pas ok 0,6m -bo taką szerokość maja chyba płyty styropianowe. Bo to, że po środku garażu podłoga będzie miała temperaturę ziemi czyli te +8 stopni to OK, ale czy przy wjeździe i ścianach zewnętrznych ta temperatura nie będzie niższa a nawet poniżej zera?

----------


## DariaIMichu

Podłaczam się pod pytanie. Czy jesli mam nie dawac styro pod wylewka w garażu to czy po obwodzie jednak styro nie powinno sie ułozyć.

----------


## HAL9000

No właśnie, czy ktoś odpowie na to pytanie? Sam stoję przed tym dylematem, dawać styro czy nie dawać. W projekcie mam styropian pod podłogą, ale czytając te posty powoli zaczynam przekonywać się do zarzucenia tej koncepcji. Chyba żeby tylko na obwodzie, ale czy to ma sens?

----------


## witekgo

Witam mam takie jedno nurtujące mnie pytanie mianowicie mam dom podpiwniczony w całości i będą tam trzy pomieszczenia czyli garaż, kotłownia oraz pralnia. No i w garażu planuję nie dawać styropianu na podłoge bedzie nie ogrzewany (chyba że dawać sam nie wiem??) ale nie wiem co zrobić w kotłowni i pralni. Pralnia będzie ogrzewana no i kotłownia też bedzie ciepła (piec na węgiel) czyli powinna sie nagrzać od niego. Pomóżcie mi proszę niedługo mają wpaść wylewkarze!! Z góry dzięki

----------


## HAL9000

A ja mam kolejny dylemat, główny wodomierz będzie w garażu i zastanawiam się czy nie będzie mi zamarzał jeśli garaż zostawię nieogrzewany? Instalator radzi mi abym dał chociaż takie szczątkowe ogrzewanie na obwodzie garażu? Czy to ma sens, dać po obwodzie garażu  tak 0.5 - 0.7 metra styropianu w podłogę i kilka pętli podłogówki na tym, a środek zostawić nieogrzewany?

----------


## Jabar1975

hal9000 nie prosciej (i taniej) dac kabel grzejny samoregulujacy na ten odcinek wodociagu z wodomierzem i izolacje na to? 
Nie wiem jak kiepska termicznie musialaby byc brama i jak czesto wietrzone aby zamarzl wodomierz - co już zresztą było napisane wcześniej.
Dopóki nie chcemy zimą pracować w garażu i go ogrzewać aby temperatura była do tego zdatna to styro na podloge nie jest konieczne - postawilbym raczej na dobra izolacje przeciwilgociowa.

----------


## HAL9000

Akurat u mnie problemu z wodą gruntową czy opadową nie ma i raczej nie będzie - pod domem piasek, a woda gdzieś dopiero na 4-5 metrach. Rozwiązanie z matą też rozważałem. Mój garaż tylko częściowo jest połączony z domem - wspólna ściana ma jakieś 3 metry, a tak dookoła to wygwizdów będzie.

----------


## HAL9000

Trochę odgrzewam temat, ale jestem już po pierwszych doświadczeniach zimowych z garażem. Zrobiłem wylewkę w garażu bez izolacji styropianowej. Garaż ocieplony 20 cm styro. Na wszelki wypadek zamontowałem w nim grzejnik konwektorowy Thermor 2.5 kW, ale pomimo tego, że chwilami na dworze było -10 i więcej stopni to temp. w garażu nie spadła poniżej 5 stopni. Grzejnik mam nastawiony na defrost - włącza się naprawdę sporadycznie, głównie po otwarciu bramy jak termostat złapie zimne powietrze z zewnątrz.

----------


## jamles

to i ja odgrzeję .....
w garażu wolnostojącym, z pustaków żużlowych ("hasioki") dawać styropian pod wylewkę czy nie,
wykonawca proponuje na zagęszczonym piasku folia +10cm styro + 10cm wylewki B-20
garaż będzie nie ogrzewany, jeżeli dawać styropian to jaki?

----------


## MS_Heron

Zgodnie z informacjami w temacie zdecydowałem się wylewkę posadzki bez warstwy styropianu. 
Dom Szkieletowy Drewniany,
 garaż w bryle domu,
za garażem kotłownia,
Z domu do garażu wchodzi się przez pomieszczenie ( spiżarnię ). Nad garażem pokoje mieszkalne. 





Ale mam pytanie, chce wylać posadzkę miksokretem - bo wygodnie i tanio. Nie wiem jaką grubość żeby wytrzymała nacisk samochodów. Na wylewce nie planuje terakoty. Prawdopodobnie zastosuje impregnat do betonu lub farbę posadzkową. 

Pytanie czy miksokret będzie odpowiedni , jaka grubość?
Jaki cement ?
Czy dodatkowo żwir ?
Jakie zbrojenie , wystarczą maty ?

Byłbym wdzięczny za pomoc.

----------


## MS_Heron

Wczoraj był "fachowiec" od miksokreta. Doradził, żeby zastosować cement CEM I 42,5 z piachem frakcji 0,4. Po wylaniu zacieranie mechaniczne maszyną. wysokość wylewki 10- 12 cm. Dodatkowo włókna wzmacniające oraz maty zbrojenia 6mm .

Czy taka powierzchnia  będzie wytrzymała ?

----------


## atsyrut

moim zdaniem wylewka 12 cm będzie wytrzymała...

----------


## MS_Heron

Chyba przy okazji rozwiązałem sprawę wykończenia progu bramy.


Powstanie coś takiego

----------


## GraMar

Wg mnie ta folia 0,3mm to letnie buty spakować na strych a nie cokolwiek izolować...

----------


## mirek118

> Chyba przy okazji rozwiązałem sprawę wykończenia progu bramy.


troszkę z innej beczki... a gdzie zrobisz odpływ liniowy? w garażu, czy przed garażem? Pytam ponieważ też jestem w takiej sytuacji.

----------


## mirek118

ja jestem w takiej sytuacji, że mam wylany chudziak w podwójnym garażu. Pod chudziakiem zagęszczony piach. Garaż nieogrzewany jest w bryle domu, nad garażem poddasze mieszkalne. Na sufit garażu i na ścianę oddzielającą dom zamontuję 10 cm grubości styro grafitowy. Jeśli chodzi o wylewkę to mam w tej chwili do "zagospodarowania" 19 cm. Planowałem dać np. 8- 6 cm styro, a reszta, czyli 11-13 cm wylewka miksokretem, na wierzch żywica. Oczywiście wylewka zazbrojona siatkę. Od jakiegoś czasu zastanawiam się czy może lepiej nie dawać styro w podłodze garażu. Czy ktoś mający takie rozwiązanie tj. brak styro w w wylewce może podzielić się wrażeniami z chociaż jednej zimy? Jakie temperatury utrzymują się w garażu? Czytając ten wątek dochodzi się do wniosku, że wyższe niż gdyby dać styro w wylewce. Jeśli chodzi o przemarzanie posadzki od ścian zewnętrznych to może jakaś grubsza niż np. 3 cm dylatacja by pomogła? Tylko haka gruba? Rezygnując ze styro w podłodze będę musiał wylać 19 cm wylewki. Pytanie: czy są jakieś ograniczenia w grubości wylewki, czy po prostu będzie bardziej wytrzymała?

----------


## BCS

A może tak się uniknie mostków

----------


## teka

> ja jestem w takiej sytuacji, że mam wylany chudziak w podwójnym garażu. Pod chudziakiem zagęszczony piach. Garaż nieogrzewany jest w bryle domu, nad garażem poddasze mieszkalne. Na sufit garażu i na ścianę oddzielającą dom zamontuję 10 cm grubości styro grafitowy. Jeśli chodzi o wylewkę to mam w tej chwili do "zagospodarowania" 19 cm. Planowałem dać np. 8- 6 cm styro, a reszta, czyli 11-13 cm wylewka miksokretem, na wierzch żywica. Oczywiście wylewka zazbrojona siatkę. Od jakiegoś czasu zastanawiam się czy może lepiej nie dawać styro w podłodze garażu. Czy ktoś mający takie rozwiązanie tj. brak styro w w wylewce może podzielić się wrażeniami z chociaż jednej zimy? Jakie temperatury utrzymują się w garażu? Czytając ten wątek dochodzi się do wniosku, że wyższe niż gdyby dać styro w wylewce. Jeśli chodzi o przemarzanie posadzki od ścian zewnętrznych to może jakaś grubsza niż np. 3 cm dylatacja by pomogła? Tylko haka gruba? Rezygnując ze styro w podłodze będę musiał wylać 19 cm wylewki. Pytanie: czy są jakieś ograniczenia w grubości wylewki, czy po prostu będzie bardziej wytrzymała?


posadzka pod zywice musi miec 1,5MPa na piasku 0-2mm z mixa tego nie uzyskasz.musisz zastosowac kruszywo 2-8mm i odpowiedni cement
kruszywo 2-8mm/piasek 0-2mm = 1/3  na mixa pozniej trzeba zeszlifowac mleczko cementowe

----------


## GraMar

zastanawiam się nad lastrykiem, także mam rurę kanaliz w rogu garażu,   :sad:  ale muszę obczytać temat....
Chyba dzisiaj to nawet pomnikarze tego nie robią??!!




> posadzka pod zywice musi miec 1,5MPa na piasku 0-2mm z mixa tego nie uzyskasz.musisz zastosowac kruszywo 2-8mm i odpowiedni cement
> kruszywo 2-8mm/piasek 0-2mm = 1/3  na mixa pozniej trzeba zeszlifowac mleczko cementowe

----------


## mirek118

> posadzka pod zywice musi miec 1,5MPa na piasku 0-2mm z mixa tego nie uzyskasz.musisz zastosowac kruszywo 2-8mm i odpowiedni cement
> kruszywo 2-8mm/piasek 0-2mm = 1/3  na mixa pozniej trzeba zeszlifowac mleczko cementowe


źle to nazwałem, miałem na myśli posadzkę maszynową - po prostu liczę na to, że wykonawca to ogarnie jak mu powiem, że to pod żywicę. Czy pod każdą żywicę wykonuje się posadzkę jak napisałeś,czy też może zależy to od żywicy i należy najpierw firmie od posadzki powiedzieć jakie są wymagania pod konkretną wybraną żywicę?
Czy potrafisz orientacyjnie podać o ile droższa jest taka specjalna posadzka pod żywicę od normalnej pod płytkę ceramiczną?
Oprócz garażu chciałem żywicę położyć także w piwnicy (siłownia, pralnia i kotłownia) gdzie zamierzam grzać podłogówką. Pytanie: czy w takiej specjalnej posadzce można zatopić rurki podłogówki? Od firmy od żywicy wiem, że można ją ogrzewać ponieważ jest to żywica wodorozpuszczalna.

----------


## teka

> źle to nazwałem, miałem na myśli posadzkę maszynową - po prostu liczę na to, że wykonawca to ogarnie jak mu powiem, że to pod żywicę. Czy pod każdą żywicę wykonuje się posadzkę jak napisałeś,czy też może zależy to od żywicy i należy najpierw firmie od posadzki powiedzieć jakie są wymagania pod konkretną wybraną żywicę?
> Czy potrafisz orientacyjnie podać o ile droższa jest taka specjalna posadzka pod żywicę od normalnej pod płytkę ceramiczną?
> Oprócz garażu chciałem żywicę położyć także w piwnicy (siłownia, pralnia i kotłownia) gdzie zamierzam grzać podłogówką. Pytanie: czy w takiej specjalnej posadzce można zatopić rurki podłogówki? Od firmy od żywicy wiem, że można ją ogrzewać ponieważ jest to żywica wodorozpuszczalna.


mirek 118-odpisze Ci pojutrze bo dzis lałem jutro siedze do nocy bo mam pogode,a chce Ci napisac zebys wiedzial o co chodzi i na co zwrocic uwage.pzdr artur

----------


## mirek118

> mirek 118-odpisze Ci pojutrze bo dzis lałem jutro siedze do nocy bo mam pogode,a chce Ci napisac zebys wiedzial o co chodzi i na co zwrocic uwage.pzdr artur


wielkie dzięki za chęć pomocy

----------


## teka

> źle to nazwałem, miałem na myśli posadzkę maszynową - po prostu liczę na to, że wykonawca to ogarnie jak mu powiem, że to pod żywicę. Czy pod każdą żywicę wykonuje się posadzkę jak napisałeś,czy też może zależy to od żywicy i należy najpierw firmie od posadzki powiedzieć jakie są wymagania pod konkretną wybraną żywicę?
> Czy potrafisz orientacyjnie podać o ile droższa jest taka specjalna posadzka pod żywicę od normalnej pod płytkę ceramiczną?
> Oprócz garażu chciałem żywicę położyć także w piwnicy (siłownia, pralnia i kotłownia) gdzie zamierzam grzać podłogówką. Pytanie: czy w takiej specjalnej posadzce można zatopić rurki podłogówki? Od firmy od żywicy wiem, że można ją ogrzewać ponieważ jest to żywica wodorozpuszczalna.


  nie wiem czy Twoj posadzkarz bedzie wiedzial jak zrobic beton z kruszywem,bedzie predzej Ci "wkrecał,ze nie ma takiej potrzeby i na piasku 0-2mm wystarczy.posadzka z mixa to wlasnie maszynowa.to nie jest specjalna posadzka zalezy tylko od checi Twojego posadzkarza,drozsze jest tylko kruszywo ktore u mnie kosztuje  86pln/t w Warszawie 100pln/t.tam gdzie masz podlogowke tez zrob na kruszywie,bedzie mniej porowaty,a bardziej zageszczony beton lepiej przewodzacy cieplo .na 100m2 przy 6cm gr betonu 5ton kruszywa 2-8mm i 7-8t piasku 0-2mm  czyli 100m2 Twojej posadzki jest drozsze o 5t x okolo 50zl roznicy miedzy piaskiem a kruszywem plus oddzielny transport by piasek z kruszywem sie nie zmieszal.uwazaj jeszcze bo tam gdzie w domu bedziesz mial parkiet lub deski klejone do betonu musisz miec beton odpowiednio mocny pod prace drewna tez na kruszywie.ja za takie wylewki na kruszywie licze 1-2zl wiecej m2.dzwon na 692796235 pomoge i powiem jak pielegnowac beton w zime bo to nie  wstawienie kozy byle gdzie i grzanie na full.film jak robic na kruszywie masz na www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl

----------


## mirek118

> nie wiem czy Twoj posadzkarz bedzie wiedzial jak zrobic beton z kruszywem,bedzie predzej Ci "wkrecał,ze nie ma takiej potrzeby i na piasku 0-2mm wystarczy.posadzka z mixa to wlasnie maszynowa.to nie jest specjalna posadzka zalezy tylko od checi Twojego posadzkarza,drozsze jest tylko kruszywo ktore u mnie kosztuje  86pln/t w Warszawie 100pln/t.tam gdzie masz podlogowke tez zrob na kruszywie,bedzie mniej porowaty,a bardziej zageszczony beton lepiej przewodzacy cieplo .na 100m2 przy 6cm gr betonu 5ton kruszywa 2-8mm i 7-8t piasku 0-2mm  czyli 100m2 Twojej posadzki jest drozsze o 5t x okolo 50zl roznicy miedzy piaskiem a kruszywem plus oddzielny transport by piasek z kruszywem sie nie zmieszal.uwazaj jeszcze bo tam gdzie w domu bedziesz mial parkiet lub deski klejone do betonu musisz miec beton odpowiednio mocny pod prace drewna tez na kruszywie.ja za takie wylewki na kruszywie licze 1-2zl wiecej m2.dzwon na 692796235 pomoge i powiem jak pielegnowac beton w zime bo to nie  wstawienie kozy byle gdzie i grzanie na full.film jak robic na kruszywie masz na www.posadzkiplock-teka.pl


dzisiaj mu wspomniałem o kruszywie i wiedział o co chodzi, nie próbował mnie odwieść od tego pomysłu dlatego myślę, że to ogarniemy. Co do pielęgnacji zimą to raczej nie będzie potrzeby, ponieważ wczesną wiosną wstawiam okna, później instalacje, tynki i wylewki. We wrześniu wchodzi kafelkarz, gipsiarz itp. także myślę, że za około 11 m-cy już zamieszkam. Gość wykonuje te posadzki miksokretem metodą półsuchą.
Zaraz się do Ciebie odezwę w tym wątku, jakbyś mógł zajrzeć...

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...a%C5%BCu/page2

----------


## mirek118

*@ teka* w sumie to jesteśmy w tym wątku  :Smile:  zakręciłem się. Do rzeczy. Co sądzisz o takiej posadzce w podwójnym garażu, 6,8 m długim, a 6 m szerokim.
przy bramie byłoby 15 cm wylewki, a na szóstym metrze długości byłoby 19 cm, czyli spadek 4 cm na 6 m. Trochę źle to rozplanowałem i teraz muszę lać grubiej. Posadzkarz mówi, że może to na dwa razy poleją, żeby "nie siadało". Co do żywicy to twierdzi, że ostatnio lali pod żywicę i robili to normalnie, czyli np. jak pod płytkę ceramiczną. Ten temat jest do ogarnięcia, muszę podzwonić po firmach produkujących te żywice i popytać wcześniej. Zdaje mi się, że już raz z nimi rozmawiałem tylko nie pamiętam nazwy firmy i powiedzieli, że dla żywic do zastosowań "amatorskich" nie potrzeba specjalnej wylewki. Wygładzić na super, żeby "fal" nie było widać. Zamierzam rozprowadzić żywicę sam wałkiem.

----------


## teka

grubodaj zbrojenie kratownice 6mm

----------


## mirek118

> grubodaj zbrojenie kratownice 6mm


a myślałem, że zbrojenie wylewki daje się przy cieńszych wylewkach....  Cóż chyba będę mógł tam załadowanym busem wjeżdżać  :Smile:

----------


## mirek118

*@ teka*, a jest jakaś znaczna różnica w masie pomiędzy wylewką z kruszywem, a tą z samym piaskiem?

----------


## teka

> *@ teka*, a jest jakaś znaczna różnica w masie pomiędzy wylewką z kruszywem, a tą z samym piaskiem?


nie ma lub jest minimalna .na samym piasku potrzeba wiecej wody do urobienia mieszanki

----------


## teka

> a myślałem, że zbrojenie wylewki daje się przy cieńszych wylewkach....  Cóż chyba będę mógł tam załadowanym busem wjeżdżać


jesli sie boisz ze siadzie peknie daj zbrojenie-nie zaszkodzi.nie wiem po co na dwa razy :no:

----------

